# what are "ALL" of the intake system options?



## blugoat04 (Feb 20, 2006)

this topic as in most forums has been done to death but if you would please, help list all available air intake kits for the 2004 GTO

I know of a few available but see various ones on cars I don't recognize.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

There is K&N, Lingenfeltor, and Gravana also I do believe has one. I hope this helps.


----------



## BlackLS2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Out of these which would most pick?

I'm in the market so I was leaning towards the Lingenfelter until I seen the AEM Brute Force GTO LS2 Aluminum Air Intake System.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Haven't heard much on the AEM Brute Force, but I have a Lingenfelter and love it.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

volant also makes one, and you can bet it's the best looking. Performance is probably on par with all the others however.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I've seen people running New Era CAI in thier Goats


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

i have the lpe and i love it


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Make your own.

I am replacing my HSV Tube with a custom setup from Airflow, with 2 hole stock airbox setup. The web page is below. Parts came in Friday - should be done next weekend - I will post pics.

Too many times additional air in the system with the HSV. The hump adapter keeps moving and I am sure the connection at the TB is not air tight. The tube is shown in my gallary as is the 2 hole box.

http://store.airflo.com/rubber-hoses---clamps.html

I was running 13.36 @ 104.77 with HSV & 2 hole box. The new set up propbably won't help my times - but it will make sure I am more consitant on the car side.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> I've seen people running New Era CAI in thier Goats


Thats what I am running, works great. Set a SES light, but hasnt since I reset it!


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

> help list all available air intake kits for the 2004 GTO





> volant also makes one, and you can bet it's the best looking. Performance is probably on par with all the others however.


Not for 04's

Only for 05/06 and there have been issue's with the 06's and power steering pulley hitting the tube.But Volant is checking into the problem with the 06 and should have a redesign out soon.


Larry


----------

